# My latest 1/8 times



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Since I was mad at my times at the 1/4 on Fri.(I couldn't get any traction at launch) I went to the 1/8 track on Sun. Much better grip...

Got at least 10 runs..all times were between 9.8x and 9.9x, even though one run I missed 3rd.  

here are my 3 best times

60' 2.30.............2.35...........2.32
1/8 9.85.............9.83...........9.81
mph 71.33..........71.87..........71.54

Probably could have had higher mph but I never let the car sit for over 10 minutes between runs.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

finally getting some nice times Kevin....you still need to get your launch down to get some 2.2 60fts


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

looks like you were getting good traction there. the mph and et are right on what they should be


----------

